# drive shaft



## ll turbo v2 ll (May 12, 2010)

can anyone recommend where i can get a drive shaft for my 90 300zx? any brand in particular?....ive been to a shop and they told me 350 for labor and a new driveshaft.. there have been clinging noises when i run it and it makes a cow bell noise when i switch from park to drive or from drive to reverse..so they told me its the drive shaft...could that be it?..

i recently bought the car a few days ago, automatic but it was a good deal for being in great body condition 138k miles plus 2+2 seater... i wanted to know how much it would be to swap the transmission to manual as well... appreciate it

-turbo from L.A.


----------

